# without leaving a will



## jasminasul

Hello forum,

I'm watching Romance is a Bonus Book and at one point one of the characters says that her friend died without leaving a will, and that prompted her to write a book.
Then she says: "Since then, I couldn't stop thinking about my friend's death. How was she feeling? Why did she do it?" Which is a bit strange.
Is is possible that she's saying "suddenly" or something else like she committed suicide?
It sounds like _iush ha doobshi_


----------



## pcy0308

Since I do not follow the show you are talking about I can't say for sure (maybe others who do will clarify for us)! 
But from how you romanized the pronunciation, I could infer she was either saying...

1. _Iyu do upshi _: *without any/a reason*
or 
2. _Yuseo do upshi_ : *without a will* (just like what you said)

Then again, I am not sure 100% if any of those would make any sense in the situation you are referring to.


----------



## jasminasul

Thank you pcy0308. 
Well I suppose it's the second one. It's just very strange that not leaving a will causes such an emotional blow to her friend.


----------



## cherine

Hello Jasminasul,

As it is a drama, it would help if you give the number of the episode and the timestamp of the sentence you're asking about; this way those who have access to the drama can help you better with a more confident reply.


----------



## jasminasul

Hello. It's episode 11, from minute 59 onwards.


----------

